# Topics > Books >  Book "Doing AI: A Business-Centric Examination of AI Culture, Goals, and Values", Rich Heimann, 2021

## Airicist2

doingartificialintelligence.com

Book "Doing AI: A Business-Centric Examination of AI Culture, Goals, and Values", Rich Heimann, 2021 on Amazon

Book "Doing AI: A Business-Centric Examination of AI Culture, Goals, and Values", Rich Heimann, 2021 on Book Depository

Rich Heimann

----------


## Airicist2

Article "To be AI-first, do AI last"

by Ben Dickson
April 25, 2022

----------

